# Changes to photo made on desktop not syncing to Cloud



## charleskinghorn (Aug 26, 2020)

I imported several jpegs on one of my computers and they are now all on the Cloud and available on my Windows and Android devices. However, changes I made to one of these jpegs on my Windows desktop are not being synced up to the Cloud and, hence,these changes are not available on my other devices. LR on the desktop is indicating that all is synced and backed up. Any suggestions as to why this might be happening? Any settings I could have wrong?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 27, 2020)

Just check for us the version of LrM you're running? There was a recent issue and it needs to be 5.4.1 to ensure you have that fix (one variable out of the equation then!)


----------



## charleskinghorn (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm not sure from where you are getting the version number 5.4.1. I am on version LR version 3.4, and the Creative Cloud application indicates it is up to date. The Adobe Cloud doesn't have the changes from my desktop, so they can't be synced to my other devices. Is there a version number to the Cloud application under Chrome? If so, I cannot find it.


----------



## charleskinghorn (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry, Paul; I realized what you meant by LrM 5.4.1 just after posting. I hadn't seen the use of those initials before. Yes, I have LrM 5.4.1 on my Android phone. The issue is syncing the changes to the Cloud. The initial upload of the photos did work across all my devices, not the changes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi Charles, just checking, is this sorted now?


----------



## charleskinghorn (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks, Victoria, for waking me up on this. I meant to add another post but got caught up on other things.

The problem has disappeared. Late last week, when I was away from my desktop, I modified the original photograph on my Android tablet (original because the desktop changes had not updated the Cloud and, therefore, were not available on to my other devices). When I next looked at the photograph on my desktop, the Android changes had been made, although at that time the film strip still showed the desktop-changed version of the image. Now everything is back in sync.

I have no idea what caused the initial problem. Possibly some setting in the software running on my desktop at that moment which interfered with LR. Maybe  a temporary hardware glitch. So long as it doesn't repeat itself. After over 50 years working with computers and the programs controlling them, I've seen many strange things happen and learned not to push too far in some cases. As I said, so long as the problem doesn't repeat itself.


----------

